

The Visual Development of Bonsai Slice - tlrobinson
http://www.joeyblog.com/2014/05/the-visual-development-of-bonsai-slice.html

======
coldcode
Cool to see the whole story, illustrated. Makes me wish I had an artist or
ability to draw cool stuff. What I wonder if where did the funding come for
two years ago coming up with ideas?

